
Wavelet: Headphone-Specific EQ for Android - jasonvorhe
https://www.xda-developers.com/make-your-headphones-sound-better-automatic-eq-wavelet/
======
sumguysr
A great alternative to this is the app Neutralizer which plays white noise and
sine waves while you adjust the eq until the sine wave is barely audible.

